# Paper tuner



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to build a pvc paper tuner, but don't know where or what kind of paper I should use. Also, what size of pvc pipe would be used?


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*I built a paper tuner*

I built a paper tuner, Wal Mart Special... i have a doorway in my basement that i use. got two eyebolts in the tool section, a roll of paper and a 7/8 dowel from the craft section. measured the width of the roll of paper, spaced the eyebolts accordingly and slid the dowel thru the eyebolt and paper and thru the other eyebolt. PRESTO... a papertuner... it works for me. i'll put pics up if you want me to.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

daltongang said:


> I want to build a pvc paper tuner, but don't know where or what kind of paper I should use. Also, what size of pvc pipe would be used?


I'd use 1.5". If you don't need to store it outdoors, just use 2x2 lumber and save some $$$.


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

I used 1.5" on mine. What I recommend is to make it so that you can take it apart, that way it can break down and store it when you don't need it. I also made mine just big enough to fit a sheet of newspaper. Newspaper seems to have just the right strength to paper tune with, and its cheap!


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I would suggest 1- inch or larger. You want a stiff frame. I made mine 2-feet x 4-feet. Smaller will work but I dont want to worry about an arrow deflecting off the outside edge and going over my target. I do most of my tuning about 3 feet from the frame with the target about 3 feet from the frame. 
I use left over Christmas wrapping paper , wax paper, light butcher paper. News paper will work but is small for my frame and will sometimes tear past vanes and make it harder to tell where the shaft hits.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

use body shop masking paper. you can get it at any auto parts store.comes in a roll


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

I choose to run over to our local newspaper people and pick up their end rolls, works great, and it hasn't cost anything as of yet!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks guys good ideas to toss around!


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

paper for dr.'s exam table... medical supply stoe


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

I have made a few for friends, I use 1" pvc and it works fine. I use masking paper, you can get any width roll you want from home depot or a paint store.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

bowhunter1977 has a bow rack with paper tuner built in ... check it out in this thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=829937&page=6


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

I use wax paper when tuning. If you get a bullet hole with wax paper then your bow is definitely tuned!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is one I made out of 3/4 pvc pipe. Less than 25.00$ in material. Roll of brown paper from a crafts store.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

I also made mine from 3/4 inch pvc,I use freezer paper that you can buy in a roll.
I will post pictures later.


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> bowhunter1977 has a bow rack with paper tuner built in ... check it out in this thread.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=829937&page=6



Oh man! I never thought about the beer can holder and wheels :wink: I better get at it tonight!!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

glad I could help ... :darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I use PVC frame as well with wax paper.......I use large paper binder clips to hold paper up. Works great and waxed paper works great!!!


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I knew if I did a search here, someone would have a plan. I have an abundance of PVC, fittings and glue (old house/bad plumbing) and I'm gonna build me a paper tuner -- and probably a nifty bow rack too -- after investigating the back garage, I found wheels ......:wink:


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

The results after 6 shots!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I used a 2x4 cut to 16'' and drilled a hole at each end on top to fit arrow in each hole. Four binder clips for each point on arrow to which i use news paper, mounted on my camara tripod. Workes great. didnt cost me a dime.


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

rcmjr said:


> Here is one I made out of 3/4 pvc pipe. Less than 25.00$ in material. Roll of brown paper from a crafts store.


thats basically what mine looks like except i use christmas/birthday wrapping paper.


----------

